# whats in your box?



## Vanesa (Dec 25, 2011)

Currycomb









Dandy brush









Body brush









Hoof pick









Sponge









Mane comb or hairbrush









towel









scraper









That is what I have in my grooming box, I have more, but I don't know all english names for them!


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

I have 
2 dandy's
2 body brushes
goat hair finishing brush
mane and tail brush
mane and tail comb
tail comb
2 sponges
Eyes wipes
Baby oil
Sweat scrapper
Is there anything else?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

I also use a _Slick and Easy Grooming Block_. 

I have scissors and I always keep MTG in mine.

Now, I have added coconut oil.


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a lot in mine, and keep adding on. LOL. I've had to upgrade to a bigger tote too. 

Hard Brush (body)
Soft Brush (face)
Hard Curry Comb (body)
Soft Curry Comb (face)
Comb (bought it at the dollar store)
Long Tooth Comb (most of my horses have thick manes)
Hoof Pick
Scissors 
Vet Wrap
Baby Oil/Water Mixture
Scrapper 
Elastics 
Hair Spray
Thrush Treatment 
Hoof Oil for Dried/Cracked Hooves
Sponges 
Cowboy Magic Green Spot Remover/Detangler 
Razor Thinning Knife
MTG
Leave in Conditioner

Hope this helped.


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh and Vaseline! Keeps the bugs out of my horse's ears in the summer when I clip them.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

tbrantley said:


> I also use a _Slick and Easy Grooming Block_.


I have what most of you already mentioned. My absolute favorite is the slick and easy grooming block!! It works amazing for shedding or getting rid of stain marks for every day maintenance.


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

What is it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Slick N Easy Grooming Block - Statelinetack.com


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

Long lasting and lightweight, the Slick & Easy Groomer's Stone is a pumice-like stone that when used like a brush helps remove dead undercoat hairs and takes off botfly larvae off horses safely and easily. Leaves the coat naturally shining, also works great for pet hair removal from cushions, carpets, and clothing. When dirty, just rub on a rough surface to expose an additional layer of pores. 


It is one of my favorite tools.


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

I wander if I can get one over here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

Do you have *Rural King* there? That is where I get mine. You can order it off the internet too.


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

Rural king? Not one I've ever heard of but I've got smartpak (sp) online. Worth a shot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I have entirely too much in mine  

For those who've mentioned Slick & Easy's - money saving tip for you. They are made from grill blocks used by restaurants to clean their flat top grills. I buy the restaurant sized block at a food/rest supply for less than $2. I use a hacksaw to cut blocks off of it, I get about 8-10 (depending on my sawing skills) out of one block.


----------



## Showjumper1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Metal Curry comb
Mud/hard bristle brush
Soft body/face brushes
Hoof Picks
Pulling comb
Hairbrush
(sometimes Thrush buster)
Usually a pair of scissors


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

Lets see,

Dandy brushes
Face brushes
Mane combs
Mane brushes
Hoofpicks
Currycombs
Pulling combs
Towels
A bunch of Shapleys color sprays for showing
Shapleys waterless shampoo (love it during the winter when I can't bathe him)
Grooming blocks
Baby powder
Hoof oils
Liniments
Shampoos & conditioners
Tack cleaners
Olive oil concentrate
Coconut oil
Eqyss Avocado and Marigold spray
Sponges
Baby oil
Rubber bands
Misc. medical supplies
Random concoctions I've mixed together
Twinkle glitter body spray (tons of fun for small schooling shows or clinics)
Extra spray bottles 


There's more, but that's all I can think of for now. Most of isn't a must, but I'm insane about grooming care, and have about everything under the sun thrown in there.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

highlander said:


> Rural king? Not one I've ever heard of but I've got smartpak (sp) online. Worth a shot!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



You'd be able to order off of Smartpak. They do carry them.

Slick 'N Easy™ - Grooming Tools from SmartPak Equine


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

I have:
Body brush
Face brush
rubber curry
Plastic curry
Dandy
2 normal hoof picks (old bent purple one and shiny new red one)
Foldable hoof pick
Plastic mane comb
metal mane comb
2 sweat scrapers (not entirly sure why i need 2 )
fly spray
several sponges for various uses
jay cloths
stanly knife
scissors
vasline

And untill today when i got a new box, a few bits of hay, treats, polos and horse hair haha


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Hoof Pick
Hoof Oil & Brush
Water Brush
Dandy Brush
Plastic Curry Comb
Rubber Curry Comb
Metal Curry Comb
Body Brush
Sweat Scraper
Stable Rubber
2 sponges
Bucket
Mane/Tail comb
Pulling Comb


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

DejaVu said:


> Coconut oil


What does coconut oil do?


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Coconut oil can be used as a detangler but it tends to make the hair rather oily. The best way to apply it is to wash the tail clean allow to dry and then in a bucket of hand hot water squirt about a dessertspoon of oil and swish it around in the bucket. Dunk tail in it quickly and swish around in the water. Oil tends to float to the surface pretty quickly so you need to be quick to prevent it all collecting at the top again. 

Swish the water around again to mix the oil and then dunk again.

You can also keep some of the mix in a spray bottle and apply a light coating of it. Shake the spray bottle really well and spray on the tail or mane, keep shaking the bottkle to keep the oil mixed.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

Tnavas said:


> Coconut oil can be used as a detangler but *it tends to make the hair rather oily*. The best way to apply it is to wash the tail clean allow to dry and then in a bucket of hand hot water squirt about a dessertspoon of oil and swish it around in the bucket. Dunk tail in it quickly and swish around in the water. Oil tends to float to the surface pretty quickly so you need to be quick to prevent it all collecting at the top again.
> 
> Swish the water around again to mix the oil and then dunk again.
> 
> You can also keep some of the mix in a spray bottle and apply a light coating of it. Shake the spray bottle really well and spray on the tail or mane, keep shaking the bottkle to keep the oil mixed.


Negative on that.
This would make sense for any other average cooking oil, and the need to dilute it with water and such, but not coconut oil. 

It's the only oil the fully penetrates into the hair. After about thirty minutes, it's fully soaked into the hair, and doesn't leave the slightest bit of oily residue. Now, if you were using olive, canola, vegetable oil, etc.- yes that would leave an oily residue. It'd be quite nasty actually. :-o 

I use straight olive oil on my own hair weekly, and I have to shampoo it a good two or three times, to fully get it all out. It doesn't even come close to soaking in in the slightest. But, it does do a nice deep condition to my hair, so it's worth the slimy mess of washing it out.



SRCM16 said:


> What does coconut oil do?


I don't use the CO as a detangler. It could be, but it's not what it's usually used for.
It works great as a natural conditioner, that really strengthens the hair, and does a great job a preventing breakage, therefore, you get a thicker tail after a while of use.

I put it straight in. Full strength No water to dilute it. No need for it. 

In the winter, it's solid, so just warm it up with your hands, and run your fingers through the mane or tail.

I use the olive oil concentrate during the winter, since the coconut oil solidifies in the cold, and with the short, darker days, I just don't have the time to work it back into a liquid. The olive oil concentrate does a pretty good job of maintaining the work the coconut oil has done during all of the summer months.

I bought it in the ethnic isle at the local grocery store.

I've used coconut oil only (no other products besides the olive oil concentrate), straight into the tail for almost a year now, and his tail has never been better, and never have I felt it was oily. Just thick and moisturized.

Try it.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

What does everyone use sponges for? Just curious since I've never actually seen one used on a horse while most people have them in their box? I have seen them used on tack of course.

I've got three brushes, a couple hoof picks, plastic curry, one of those soft rubber curry mitts, a shedding/scraper blade, fly spray, detangler, and a mane/tail comb and brush. Ivory soap, shampoo, conditioner, Excalibur and the like have their own bucket.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Sharpie said:


> What does everyone use sponges for? Just curious since I've never actually seen one used on a horse while most people have them in their box? I have seen them used on tack of course.
> 
> I've got three brushes, a couple hoof picks, plastic curry, one of those soft rubber curry mitts, a shedding/scraper blade, fly spray, detangler, and a mane/tail comb and brush. Ivory soap, shampoo, conditioner, Excalibur and the like have their own bucket.


I have two sponges or may use two face flannels. They are usually either different colours or different shapes.

One is used to clean the eyes, then the nostrils and mouth in that order and the other is to clean under the tail, around the anus. Both need to be kept seperte from each other and the one used on the eyes washed clean after each use. 

I prefer to use face cloths as I can wash them in hot water and also use bleach on them to sterilise them.


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

Excalibur? I have 2 and I found a wee bag of cut up ones. I use them for cleaning any muck of the back end(marked B) and some for adding finishing touches for shows.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Sharpie said:


> What does everyone use sponges for? Just curious since I've never actually seen one used on a horse while most people have them in their box? I have seen them used on tack of course.


Bathing. My horse is afraid the hose will eat him alive -_-


----------



## allisonjoy (Oct 8, 2011)

*Mine Contains:*



2 dandy brushes

a body brush

soft brush

a mane comb/ hairbrush

metal curry

sweat scraper

multiple hoof picks

sponge

rag

Cowboy Magic Green Spot Remover

leather cleaner

bute paste (in case of an accident on the trail that would need temp. relief)

show sheen ( i always like her shiny!)

fly spray

scissors


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

highlander said:


> Excalibur? I have 2 and I found a wee bag of cut up ones. I use them for cleaning any muck of the back end(marked B) and some for adding finishing touches for shows.


Farnam Excalibur Sheath Cleaner - Horse.com Though I am just as happy to use warm water and some Ivory soap to clean my gelding. The excalibur is nice because it doesn't have to be rinsed, so if you're not done when the horse decides you are, it's not going to be a problem.


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

DejaVu said:


> I don't use the CO as a detangler. It could be, but it's not what it's usually used for.
> It works great as a natural conditioner, that really strengthens the hair, and does a great job a preventing breakage, therefore, you get a thicker tail after a while of use. I put it straight in. Full strength No water to dilute it. No need for it. In the winter, it's solid, so just warm it up with your hands, and run your fingers through the mane or tail. I use the olive oil concentrate during the winter, since the coconut oil solidifies in the cold, and with the short, darker days, I just don't have the time to work it back into a liquid. The olive oil concentrate does a pretty good job of maintaining the work the coconut oil has done during all of the summer months. I bought it in the ethnic isle at the local grocery store. I've used coconut oil only (no other products besides the olive oil concentrate), straight into the tail for almost a year now, and his tail has never been better, and never have I felt it was oily. Just thick and moisturized. Try it.


Going out and buying two gallons (stocking up LOL) as soon as Mom gets back with the car.  
I leave my grooming box in the house so nothing can freeze, but would it freeze before soaking into my horse's tail? Its normally 20 - 40 degrees here.



Sharpie said:


> What does everyone use sponges for? Just curious since I've never actually seen one used on a horse while most people have them in their box? I have seen them used on tack of course.


I use mine for washing the face (tearless shampoo only, and not much), on my mares teats, all my horse's bums, and big sponges for washing the body. 

All different sponges for each use I described.



BornToRun said:


> Bathing. My horse is afraid the hose will eat him alive -_-


Yours too?! :shock:



allisonjoy said:


> show sheen ( i always like her shiny!)


Show sheen isn't for every day use (I don't even use it at shows) because it drys out the skin and can make the horse very itchy causing him to rub out hair. 

Instead I let them go natural or I do hot oil treatments (its like heaven in a bottle). I usually only do the manes/forelock because its cheaper and I can just go to the dollar store and buy the human one but I've been thinking about doing the hole body.

Ultra Hot Oil Treatment - Shine & Condition from SmartPak Equine

I couldn't find many before/afters for horses but I got a lot for human hair. :lol:

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_TWMTNMSX8...4pChW3_g/s1600/before+and+after+treatment.jpg

Hot Oil Before and Afters?

Before and After - Highshine Hot Oil


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

*In my grooming box I have:*

3 hard brushes

2 soft brushes

3 hoof picks

3 curry combs

2 mane and tail brushes

1 small towel

1 bottle of show sheen

1 bottle of MTG

1 bottle of flyspray(except in winter)

1 bag of braiding bands


And then I have a huge medical box of all my first aid stuff.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

SRCM16 said:


> Going out and buying two gallons (stocking up LOL) as soon as Mom gets back with the car.
> I leave my grooming box in the house so nothing can freeze, but would it freeze before soaking into my horse's tail? Its normally 20 - 40 degrees here.



I just can't see it freezing that fast.... I think your safe.


----------



## Kimmylikestojump (Dec 20, 2011)

1 hard brush
1 soft brush
1 soft flex curry
1 face brush
1 good hoof pic with a brush
1 'sacrifice' brush for extra muddy feet
1 good sharp hoof knife


----------



## allisonjoy (Oct 8, 2011)

> Show sheen isn't for every day use (I don't even use it at shows) because it drys out the skin and can make the horse very itchy causing him to rub out hair.
> 
> Instead I let them go natural or I do hot oil treatments (its like heaven in a bottle). I usually only do the manes/forelock because its cheaper and I can just go to the dollar store and buy the human one but I've been thinking about doing the hole body.
> 
> ...


even the spray? i don't use it everyday, i just have it in my box. its quite oily though so i didn't think it dried it out. but since i didn't know about that, i will have to try to oil treatments. thanks!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Regular Grooming Box:
*Dandy Brush
*Curry Comb
*Two hoof picks (as they get lost easily)
*Sweat scraper
*Hand wipes (for my Dad as he likes to feed the horses carrots and gets slobber all over his hands). 
*Camera (for my Dad to videotape me. I always review the videos after my lesson to see how I did. I also make a video out of them most of the time to show to my cousin). 
*Comb
*Brush for the tail and mane since I don't like using the comb that often
*Soft brush
*Face brush

I usually also keep my gloves in the bag I keep my brushes in and my Dad will throw a bag of baby carrots in it before we go to a lesson. Right now I have two pairs of gloves but I'll be keeping the ripped pair for backup as I got a brand new black pair of gloves actually made for riding for Christmas =). 

And in my Show Box: (I'll end up adding a bunch more to it, but this is what I have right now):

*Bag of safety pins
*Black "Troxel" bag for a change of clothing/etc
*Baby Oil
*Baby Powder
*Show Sheen
*Sponges
*Mirror
*Wash Cloth
*Extra Socks
*Rags
*One of those things you put in the dryer to make your clothes smell nice to help static electricity in mane and tail
*A bunch of hair ties held together with a binder clip
*Rubber bands for braiding
*And probably some other odds and ends I'm not seeing right now


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Body brush, 
mane and tail brush,
thinning sheers,
show sheen,
face brush,
curry comb,
hair bands,
Cowboy Magic green spot remover,
baby oil,
baby powder,
plaiting gel,
electric clippers,
hair cutting scissors,
wash clothes,
thinning comb


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

Bunch of hard and soft brushes
Mud brush
Lots of hoof picks
Hair brush
Tail comb
Sweat scraper
Ethnic hair spray
Bath brush
Vet wrap
Towel
Scissors
Mane banding supplies

And a bunch of other little things I've aquired over the years lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

I notice that a lot of people have baby powder in their boxes. What do you use baby powder for? I hope it is okay to ask, I am not trying to take over this thread but was just wondering.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

The thing I know baby powder is used for and I use it for is to make white markings whiter for the show ring. Corn starch and french chalk (I think it's called french chalk, I could be wrong) is also used for the same purpose.


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you, I am going to be adding baby powder to my box.


----------



## uii (Dec 26, 2011)

I have:
1 dandy brush
1 tail brush
1 soft brush
1 body brush
4 hoofpicks (1 with bristles on back)
1 sponge
2 slick n' easy grooming blocks
1 horse massage brush
2 mane combs
2 sweat scrapers
3 curry combs


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

allisonjoy said:


> even the spray? i don't use it everyday, i just have it in my box. its quite oily though so i didn't think it dried it out. but since i didn't know about that, i will have to try to oil treatments. thanks!


I think there are a few brands that are alright to use but the brand names have escaped me. LOL. 
You can go to a dollar store and buy baby oil for $2 for the same size as show sheen; you even get more out of it because you only use 1/4 - 1/2 cup to ever 2 cups of water. 

You could also use coconut oil, but you don't dilute it just sponge it on. In the summer you can put it on, let your horse out and it acts like a hot oil treatment (just learned that the other day ).


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Easiest way to shed out a horse in the Spring? A small load of sand. It doesn't even have to be spread as the horses will spread it. Horses love to roll in sand which helps with the itchies and helps make the coat shine. A friend had a load bro't for her minis and the sand was still coming out of the box and the ponies were rolling in it.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Easiest way to shed out a horse in the Spring? A small load of sand. It doesn't even have to be spread as the horses will spread it. Horses love to roll in sand which helps with the itchies and helps make the coat shine. A friend had a load bro't for her minis and the sand was still coming out of the box and the ponies were rolling in it.


So true! Mine leave piles of hair when they roll in the indoor during spring shed!


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Easiest way to shed out a horse in the Spring? A small load of sand. It doesn't even have to be spread as the horses will spread it. Horses love to roll in sand which helps with the itchies and helps make the coat shine. A friend had a load bro't for her minis and the sand was still coming out of the box and the ponies were rolling in it.


You have to be careful with sand colic though, my sister lost her barrel mare this year because of it.


----------

